# rabbits? might be stirring the pot on this one



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

ok so i have been thinking about this from time to time and since the time is soon approaching i guess its a good a time as any to ask 

i have noticed that in previous post from many members on here about rabbit hunting and they seem to really dislike the use of shotguns as well as centerfire rifles for rabbit hunting and i was wondering why? as well as what does that change with the rabbits compared to a 22?

i grew up doing rabbit hunts with shotguns and 22 for the younger hunters and this was normal to me but as i got older the 22 was never fun any more and i dont even own one all i use is a shotgun and sometimes i will have a rifle as well for whatever might pop up 

so the question is whats wrong with shotguns and rabbits?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nothing wrong with shotguns IMO. But I prefer not to use them because it has limited the challenge for me. Once you shoot enough rabbits with a shotgun, you'll get bored too. I just like the added challenge of a rifle


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

personally i like using shotgun here in utah. with the low brush, by the time i see the rabbit, its already on the run. i couldn't hit a rabbit with a .22 to save my life.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Use what ever you want. Those other guys can use whatever they want. I’ve shot (at) Jack Rabbits with everything from shotguns to 22s to deer rifles to Colt 1911s to .45 revolvers, ARs, AKs, SKSs and muzzle loaders. And one archery hunt that turned out to be just too expensive. The best long range rabbit shot I ever saw was with a Remington SP100, he hit it at a little over 400 long paces. The best short range shot I saw was when my brother was riding in the back of the truck and a rabbit spooked up right in front of the truck. As soon as the rabbit veered to the right enough to clear the truck my brother drew his .22 revolver and rolled it. I like to hunt rabbits with whatever firearm I think I need to become more familiar with. Jack O’Conner used to write that hunting Jacks was excellent practice for big game hunting


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

Shooting rabbits with shotguns is too easy. In the old days when there were too many rabbits they always used 22's because of the cost. Shooting a carton of 22 shells sure beats shooting a carton of center fire shells.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Your hunt... do what trips your trigger...
Get more rabbits with shotgun, but eat less pellets with .22...
Man, do I miss the sound of a pack of Beagles when they were hot on the trail...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I can't shoot a rifle worth a ****, so I prefer to hunt with a shotgun. I'll tell you this though- if we're seeing them, but they keep popping up at a distance, its nice to have a rifle in the truck so you can switch out and get some more killing range on them.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Chaser said:


> I can't shoot a rifle worth a ****, so I prefer to hunt with a shotgun. I'll tell you this though- if we're seeing them, but they keep popping up at a distance, its nice to have a rifle in the truck so you can switch out and get some more killing range on them.


This is why Chaser carries the shotgun and I carry a rifle. That way we are a lean mean killing machine


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I use a tactical Mossberg. 20 inch barrell and a 8 shot. Load once and carry it all day. DOesn't matter what you use when there are no rabbits. :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sounds like a reason to buy a Blaser B95 if you ask me!

http://www.blaser.de/B95-B97-Shotgun-Ri ... .html?&L=1


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I like to hunt jacks with a handgun and a rifle. The handgun for when they are close, the rifle for after they have run a while and start to thing they are safe. Just when they sit down for a breather, nail them through the crosshairs.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

I hunt these little creatures in thick sage. If they get far enough to think they are safe they are gone. I mostly hunt them with a shot gun but a 22. is great for keepin it cheap.


----------

